# LED - White or RGB + Wattage



## GeorgeR (27 Jul 2017)

Hi,

Another LED question, sorry 

I am looking to buy a cheap LED for my 45l Arc Tank (40cm H x 40cm W x 27cm D).

Firstly is there any need to go for RGB or is White/Blue ok? From what i have read the RGB maybe a bit of a nightmare with a timer as the cheaper LED's seem to go back to default lighting when used with a timer. 

Secondly the two i have found have different wattage, one is 6w and the other 12w., so which would be best for my tank? I am currently looking to grow easier type plants

The LED's i am looking at are:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Fish-Aqu...1501137915&sr=1-4&keywords=LED+Aquarium+Light

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RGB-White...var=561893087659&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thanks,
George


----------



## dw1305 (27 Jul 2017)

Hi all, 





GeorgeR said:


> I am looking to buy a cheap LED for my 45l Arc Tank


Have a look at the Chihiros ones that Hinterfeld sell. 

An <"A" series should do>, but the they offer RGB and higher light options.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Bart Hazes (27 Jul 2017)

I consider RGB to only be worth it if you want to adjust colours to please your personal taste. As to the plant's taste I have yet to find someone who can tell me the ideal spectrum for plants. I actually don't believe there is a universal optimum and I don't think plants are particularly picky. In nature they also encounter a wide variety of spectra depending on water depth, tannin level, plankton level, presence of floating plants or tree canopy, ...

For living room display tanks spending the bucks to get a nicely designed light, or to get the build-in timer and sunrise/sunset features can be worth it. If the light goes into a hood or in your fishroom then I'd recommend to DIY your lights for 10-20% of the purchase cost and 2-3 times the output per watt to keep energy use down. You can also build them bright enough for high-tech tanks without issues with cooling.

There are different DIY solutions for different needs. I think mine is different from any I've seen on the internet and gives 160 or more lumens/watt and up to 3000 lumens per foot, for about 15 pounds (20 US$) per 2000 lumens. The only tools I use are metal shears and a paint brush. The rest is push-in connectors and tape. For details of latest parts see http://biodives.com/blog/?p=127 and http://biodives.com/blog/?p=92 for assembly instructions with pictures.


----------



## zozo (27 Jul 2017)

Bart Hazes said:


> As to the plant's taste I have yet to find someone who can tell me the ideal spectrum for plants.


According to Philips® Horti Lab it is daylight spectrum for the majority of plants..  And since daylight is very variable due to atmospheric and geographical infuences, any white light actualy will do.. Available from 2700k to 10000k.. Your choice in this is best what is most pleasing for you personaly. If you can't make a choice, general consensus around the professional aquascapers is, 6500k to 8000k as the most natural lookig color for the average planted aquarium. But hey, what else can they say, it still is personal.


----------



## Nelson (27 Jul 2017)

I could be wrong ,but I think you won't have individual colour/channel control on the RGB one.
I reckon only the colours on the buttons.


----------



## zozo (27 Jul 2017)

Nelson said:


> I could be wrong ,but I think you won't have individual colour/channel control on the RGB one.
> I reckon only the colours on the buttons.



No you are not and it's awfull..  Makes your tank look like a christmas tree.


----------

